
KDE Usability and Productivity: Week 75 - jrepinc
https://pointieststick.com/2019/06/15/kde-usability-productivity-week-75/
======
gnusty_gnurc
KDE really has become my favorite nowadays. I used it a lot ~5 years ago and
loved it but moved on, only to return recently. Glad to see it grow stable and
full-featured unlike the direction Gnome's taken with didactic, knee-capped
options (pulling in JS no less) and overbearing, overt politics.

